# Matt Thornton Seminar-S. Illinois



## jujutsu1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Matt Thornton of Straightblast Gym International will be holding an Aliveness Seminar in Southern Illinois-Carterville/Carbondale.  It will be January 31 and February 1st.  Roughly 6 hours per day and cost $70.   Those interested can email me at jujutsu1@msn.com or call 618-985-3955.


----------

